# Mirrors from my Website blog



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*A Community of Believers*

This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…

One of the glorious things about being a woodworker today is our ability to be served by the Internet. Through this amazing channel of funneled electrons, we can blog and Twitter and post websites full of our projects and join together with others in songs of praise over the latest Veritas or Lie-Nielsen acquisition, or remind one another to be wary of the dangers of spinning carbide tips.

Recently I read a blog posted by Christopher Schwarz on the Woodworking Magazine reviewing a brand new Veritas plane coming onto the scene, which led me to a link by the Village Carpenter, a person after my own heart, pondering the "certain something" that draws those of us that are hand tool enthusiasts to prefer (to be polite) human powered woodworking over our electric counterparts.

Just so that there is no confusion: My alternative (older) online persona is Texasgaloot, a term derived from the combination of my obvious proximity along with my decade-old membership on the OldTools listserv. I joined that listerv not too long after a number of luminaries on "The Porch" found themselves refugees from the even older Rec.Woodworking. Rather than accept humiliation and defeat at being branded "Galoots" and "Neanderthals," they accepted the terms as badges of honor, picked up their crispy Stanley No.-7's, dovetail saws and marking gauges and formed their own group, still going strong (see www.galootcentral.com.)

As I was permitted to lurk on The Porch and learn from folks who started out as teachers and truly came to be valued friends, I began to realize how close-knit the hand tool community really is. One old tool vendor patiently carried my debt as my first marriage collapsed leaving me destitute, despite the fact that I had his tools in my possession. I kept them carefully wrapped and separated out from my users to preserve them in case I needed to return them, but the vendor insisted that I pay him when I could, which after three or four years, I was finally able to do. Try that at your local big box store!

There is a certain peaceful, spiritual connection that exists among those of us that are members of the Neander-community. Although many of us succumb to the stresses of time commitments and wind up using our table saws and drill presses to help us along (too often, myself included,) we reserve the hallowed finishing process of our hard work for our handwork. As soon as I finally get some decent photos made of my shaker night stand, I will be posting them; it is a project I did the initial milling using electricity, but hand-fitting and hand finishing from there on. The piece is now one of those things in my house I can just look at on a bad day, and it takes the knots out of my rope.

As I move closer and closer to my goal of full-time woodworking, I have done quite a bit of research on the advantages of being in business for oneself. I've noticed that advocates for entrepreneur-ship communicate a certain undertone, itself with a spiritual component that links me to the Galoot lifestyle as well. Entrepreneurs talk about two things in the same breath: freedom and control, and it boils down to the ability to have the freedom to control one's life, rather than to abdicate control to someone else. While working for someone, one doesn't have the ability to stay connected to Twitter, for example, and may only be permitted to check on one's friends during "breaks." In contrast to that is the person in business for him or herself, who has the freedom to go broke or be independently wealthy, the freedom to read blogs without concern over getting fired. Such is the sense of control I seek, and I think our woodworking forefathers knew the peace that it yielded.

The parallels are obvious: With hand tools, we have the freedom to hog huge slices of wood off that $50 cherry board, or to smooth it to a polish that shows your smile. We can chop narrow dovetails or take our time finessing a mortise-and-tenon fit rather than adjusting our trunions to micrometer precision. We have the ability to tell the in-laws, "I did that," and not mean a whirring, spinning, screaming machine manufactured to leave that too-perfect pattern in the wood.

When I was young, my grandparents kept a cottage amidst the breathtaking Finger Lakes in Center New York State. At least a few times each summer my grandfather's brothers and sisters would all gather, each bringing beans and radishes and fresh corn from their farms. We would have a great country feast, topped off with my grandmother's fresh-baked apple and cherry pies. I would eat until my stomach hurt, and then the men would gather in the rockers on the front porch, smoke their pipes and tell lies about one another that were so funny my stomach would hurt all over again. The fragrances of the lake air combined with the lingering smells of supper and pipe tobacco in one of my favorite places in the world formed a synergistic aroma the memory of which I would never part with for any price. That was a time when everything was just right in my world.

As a micron-thin wisp of pine shaving curls from my smoothing plane, a shaving that if tossed in the air would have measurable "hang time," I sense the connection to other woodworkers, past and present. I come as close as I ever will again to that spiritual experience of tasting a slice of Gram's apple pie.


----------



## Quixote (Jun 9, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Community of Believers*
> 
> This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…
> 
> ...


" I come as close as I ever will again…"

Poetry…

I've restored a few of my grandfathers, and my fathers tools, and am teaching my children to work with them. In no other way can I find something that ties my past through the present into my future.

Thank you for sharing.

Q


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Community of Believers*
> 
> This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…
> 
> ...


Great entry, thanks for sharing the image.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Community of Believers*
> 
> This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

Well written and conceived!

All to often the business of business gets in the way of what got us started in this in the first place.

I've mentioned a number of times on this site where I can stand in one spot for hours and work the edge of a tool and then get those whisper thin shavings you speak of.There's no concern for anything other than the edge to be worked or the resulting shavings. The sound, feel and sight of it gives great inspiration to reach to a higher level of craftsmanship and understanding of the materials we work with.

And I can equally enjoy spending time organizing an cleaning the space where I love to be. The rest of the world is not a concern in that little part of my world. God help me when I venture outside those four walls though.

Lee


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Community of Believers*
> 
> This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…
> 
> ...


Sometimes just sitting in the shop; looking at the project in progress; and enjoying a break from the daily tasks outside is relaxing and refreshing.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Community of Believers*
> 
> This is again a mirror of my Website blog, www.thewoodshepherd.wordpress.com, which I wanted to share with my Lumberjocks friends…
> 
> ...


Q: I often think about the fact that we can't really see clearly where we are going unless we can see and understand where we have come from. I think it's a noble thing that you continue one of the best parts of your grandfather and father in you, and keep them alive for your children.

Lee: I'm still working at a JOB in the big city, driving an hour and a half one way, doing rather mechanical things, yet nothing I see through to completion. Sure, I can hand the project engineer a completed set of plans, but I don't see houses built or kids playing in neighborhoods. I resent it because it keeps me away from the space you are talking about, which means I don't have many moments of which you speak. The silver lining is that I truly appreciate those four walls-I spent about 15 minutes tonight (all I could fit in) rubbing oil into a piece of discarded mesquite, and now I feel like I can take on the commute one more time. Thanks for your thoughtful word-it's like being in "the zone." (I'm sensing another blog idea!)

Rich: I would take your thought to be an axiom. I like to sit and think about my uncle the carpenter, and wonder if he would appreciate a mesquite mallet or cringe at a router whose motor is as powerful as my lawnmower!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*The Master*

Warning: contains religious history references:

Recently there has been a video floating around of Frank Klaus cutting dovetails (using bow saws) in three minutes. If you haven't seen it yet, here's the link, but please note: all safety precautions need to be taken. Please fasten your seatbelt, look around you and find the nearest exit, double check your parachute, and make sure your helmet and protective eyewear are in place.

A very long time ago, before there was something called the "New Testament," God used to show up to the Old Testament folk in strange and unexpected manners. He might show up in a burning bush, or on a mountaintop, or as a soft, gentle breeze, or in a valley of dry, dusty bones. In whatever manner God chose His current self-revelation, the ancient Hebrews knew they were in for something big, as in Charlton Heston and Cecile B. DeMille; something that they had no control over, something that would change their lives for the better and would last forever, and something that kind of set them apart from the other tribes of the Ancient Near East. But they also knew it was something they could only watch, because the Being they were watching was actually DOING things (rather than just talking, like a lot of the other gods,) and because they knew what was happening was just so far beyond themselves. Sometimes you have to watch stuff and spend the rest of your life processing it in order to understand it. Sometimes you never understand it.

I had a similar epiphany watching Mr. Klaus cut his dovetails. Just every now and then you realize you are in the presence of someone who early on discerned what he or she had been born to do, and acted upon it. I want to be that way when I grow up.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


I put all my protective gear on, now where's the link?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Here it is. That is amazing. And he even took some time to clean up the tails as well.

Thanks for the video.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Wow!! I have never seen anything like this before, that's awesome. Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Yup, Mack. There's a definite transcendental quality to Frank's ability. 
I think the second thing I blogged when I joined up here was a castigation of myself regarding the distractions of trying to learn every possible type of method rather than sticking to one and polishing my techniques. "If the whole time I had been experimenting with every new tool and process, I had rather stuck to a handsaw, chisel and plane, I very likely could be banging out handcut doves like Frank Klausz."

Having time to reconsider, that comment was pretty brash. I would need another decade or so…


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Nice link.

Best quote "If it's too tight don't force it, just get a bigger hammer."

Wow.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


(the sound of my jaw hitting the floor) Wow!


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Denappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


Wow. Simply wow!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Master*
> 
> Warning: contains religious history references:
> 
> ...


That was really cool thamks for the link.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*

*Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*

Once again the literary blog of Chris Schwartz has stimulated my own (somewhat cranked) chain of consciousness toward the philosophical side of woodworking. "The Schwartz" recently offered a very positive review of Roy Underhill's newest book (the link is here), which wasn't fair because I can't go out and buy it yet, and pre-ordering it only makes me feel like I'm 8 years old and it's three weeks before Christmas. Dang. I'm pre-ordering it anyway, and I had a good Christmas when I was 8.

One of the commentators on the blog mentioned that some view St. Roy in particular, and from that I assume the Galooterati in general, as being Luddite. I pondered that for a little bit, checked Wikipedia to make sure the commentator was talking about the Luddite movement of England in the throes of the Industrial Revolution, and then concluded that such a thrown stone packed all the wallop of being called a "Neanderthal Woodworker" or a "Galoot." Hit me again, please!

Now, to be a Luddite in the purest sense of the word, I would need to be militantly against the use of power tools. Personally, I'm not that way; I really don't have the time to spend felling a maple tree (the hardest part is FINDING a maple tree in central Texas), hewing it, pit sawing it, stickering the flitches, ripping them with a hand saw, scrub planning them to near thickness, well, you get the idea. If I had to rely on those methods, it would be a very long time before anything would ever come out of my shop, with the possible exception of me in a pine box.

On the other hand, I fully concur with Chris that it is essential that we never, ever lose the techniques that correspond with the old tools that we celebrate. We venerate St. Roy because he takes such joy in passing along that knowledge (in his own inimitable style.) In an earlier blog, I expounded on how I feel that passing on the knowledge of those who have gone before us honors them and connects us to them. If that's Luddite, bring it!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Texasgaloot said:


> *So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*
> 
> *Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*
> 
> ...


I think I understood what you said…therefore I am.

...which reminds me of a story. Rene' Descartes goes into a bar and orders a martini. When he finishes, he says to the bartender, "that was great, I'll have another" The bartender complies with his request, and when he (Descartes) finishes the drink, he says, "that was also great" and gets up to leave. The bartender says, "Hey, aren't you going to pay for your drinks?" Descartes replies, "I think not"....and he vanishes.

My apologies to all the philosophy buffs. I just couldn't resist. -SST


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*
> 
> *Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom. I can tell you are a philosopher. You have a great photo of an Avanti.

I enjoyed the post!


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Texasgaloot said:


> *So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*
> 
> *Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*
> 
> ...


There aren't a lot of people out there who would even recognize an Avanti, (or Descartes, for that matter)... and not a lot who seem to care about Luddites, I might add. 
Have a great day and keep those planes and chisels sharp. -SST


----------



## romansfivefive (Jan 26, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*
> 
> *Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*
> 
> ...


i like gadgets, bells, whistles and options that one man could never possibly need. that is just me. when it comes to woodworking, i am too easily discouraged if things dont proceed quickly. but i am also the type of person who is fine with "pretty good". I am very glad that there are many others who feel differently.

I can appreciate the desire to maintain a working knowledge base of craft and craftsmanship. I also agree that these skills deserve honour and should be safeguarded for the generations to come by those who feel called to do so. I think this is a noble cause. It is rooted in respect. Ludites, however, root their desire to avoid technology in fear and limit any appreciation of the new because of this bias or prejudice. It sometimes borders on paranoid.

so in my clearly biased opinion, if you avoid the tablesaw because the handsaw makes you reminis about a simpler time, share that with the world. if you avoid the tablesaw because you think it might be conspiring with the sander, share that with a therapist.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *So What's Wrong With Being a Luddite, Anyway?*
> 
> *Warning: the following is written in my blog's wierd, arcane style… read at your own risk.*
> 
> ...


Geez… I never thought about a conspiracy theory… You know, just because you're paranoid does not mean they're not out to get you…

Good word, thanks Romans.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*As the stomach turns (over)*

I should have posted this back in late October, but this gives me time for a little reflection, sort of a three-month checkup.

I'm supposed to be all busted up, worried, angry, frustrated, and all five stages of grief all at once. About two weeks ago the stable owner of the stable company I was working for called a bunch of us together and told us that we could come in the next day and get our stuff, or we could take it with us as we left, along with our barely adequate severance packages. No surprise, and in a large company (from my parochial perspective), knowing that I was one of at least half of the company that was finally succumbing to the sub-prime loan debacle was just news that I was expecting. Still, I have all kinds of sympathy for the owner as he performed one of his hardest duties with decorum and integrity. I even told him that.

The thing is, I'm not all busted up.

I've been wanting to launch out as a woodworker and luthier for a while, and my wife and I always received just one more medical bill in the mail, or… you know. Well, a year of listening to Dan Miller (www.48days.com) has come home with me; I'm an entrepreneur. I'm free to flame out, and just as free to make my first million. Nobody can "downsize" me (why can't we call it a "lay-off" anymore, or even just "termination?") By the same token, I cannot ride anyone else's coat-tails into the sunset of mediocrity. It's all out there, for all the world to see.

How does it feel? I'll tell you. It feels GREAT!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*

I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…

I turned about 8 pens, and then she came out to the shop and said, "Teach me." Okay, sounds very cool. Pen turning is great fun, but I really enjoy case work which I could get back to if she were turning. So, I gave her a crash course, and before long her pens looked as good as mine. Or, at least as good as mine. Okay, I can handle this, I must be a pretty good teacher. Soon, my lathe was our lathe, and once in awhile I get to use it. While she is at work, that is.

This afternoon she brought my 11 year old son out and taught him how to turn pens while I was working on another project. He learns very quickly, and he got to finish his first pen and pencil set, made out of padauk with "rhodesium" hardware. Since he's left handed, I teased him about making the set upside-down.

As I'm merrily banging away on this casework, my son starts asking my bride why we are doing so many. One of the reasons I love my wife so much is because she's easily able to expound on the inner workings of capitalism and supply-side economics, which my son got a working lesson in as the chips flew.

After he was finished with his set, he brought them over to show me. "If I sell some of these for you, can I get a commission?" I like the way he thinks, at such a young and tender age. "Sure, of course you would." "Well, Dad, how much?" "Well, Son, it would have to be a percentage of the net. Do you know what the net is?" "Is that the total profit?" I don't know where he got his grasp of things. Not from me - I still don't have all this figured out. "Exactly. How does 30% of the profit sound?" "How does 50% sound, since I am helping make the pens?" "Okay." He dickered, I lost. Go figure.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*

I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…

I turned about 8 pens, and then she came out to the shop and said, "Teach me." Okay, sounds very cool. Pen turning is great fun, but I really enjoy case work which I could get back to if she were turning. So, I gave her a crash course, and before long her pens looked as good as mine. Or, at least as good as mine. Okay, I can handle this, I must be a pretty good teacher. Soon, my lathe was our lathe, and once in awhile I get to use it. While she is at work, that is.

This afternoon she brought my 11 year old son out and taught him how to turn pens while I was working on another project. He learns very quickly, and he got to finish his first pen and pencil set, made out of padauk with "rhodesium" hardware. Since he's left handed, I teased him about making the set upside-down.

As I'm merrily banging away on this casework, my son starts asking my bride why we are doing so many. One of the reasons I love my wife so much is because she's easily able to expound on the inner workings of capitalism and supply-side economics, which my son got a working lesson in as the chips flew.

After he was finished with his set, he brought them over to show me. "If I sell some of these for you, can I get a commission?" I like the way he thinks, at such a young and tender age. "Sure, of course you would." "Well, Dad, how much?" "Well, Son, it would have to be a percentage of the net. Do you know what the net is?" "Is that the total profit?" I don't know where he got his grasp of things. Not from me - I still don't have all this figured out. "Exactly. How does 30% of the profit sound?" "How does 50% sound, since I am helping make the pens?" "Okay." He dickered, I lost. Go figure.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


You have a remarkable wife and son. I wish we could have 90 percent of our next generation with this mindset. It would bring us back in line with the idea that with hard work and knowledge you shall be rewarded. Congrats!!!


----------



## treeman (Dec 15, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


If all parents took that kind of interest in their kids, the world would be a much better place.

NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


Stay close to that boy. Sounds like he's got a good business head on his shoulders.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


Great story, thanks!!!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


Go git 'em, Mack and Co.!


----------



## TexPenn (Apr 21, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


Go Cat Go & good luck.
Around the bend woodworks started from a lay off! 
Count your blessings. 
Ted.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


I like the way your son thinks! He sounds like he may well be one of the saviors of our country if things continue! I only hope my son develops the same way…he's only 7, so I've got some time


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *A Lesson in Business From an 11-year-old*
> 
> I'm trying to keep it all in the family, and it seems to make sense, at least to a degree. You see, in an effort to take a part of my woodworking business to the internet, I decided to pick up a pen turning lathe, a bunch of kits, and some padauk and rosewood. Good start, then I could get a feel for it, and perhaps hone my business skills. I shared all this great thinking with my bride, who thought it was great thinking and was therefore intrigued by the whole idea. Little did I know…
> 
> ...


I agree.. sounds like you have a business partner in the making!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*

Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…

In a former, not-too-distant past I was, shall we say, a religious leader. I stopped doing that as a vocation for a variety of reasons, but one thing still sticks: I never quite got over how many people's behavior would change toward me when they found out what I was. I'm a shy person, and when someone would suddenly start treating me like I was waiting and watching, hoping they would make a boo-boo so that I could pounce on them, rebuke them and correct them, I get even more shy. So my relief valve always came in the form of thin, wispy shavings. That was the religious part.

So, in the midst of a virtual rolling sea of pundits with opinions as firm as said rolling sea, there lies around my ankles batches of shavings, and life is good. Knowing that the woodworking community is remarkably free of chest-pounding and sabre-rattling (with the notable exception of those of us that are Galoots enjoying the ironic humor in identifying ourselves as part of a subversive woodworking movement.) Knowing that when it comes down to it, when I meet a fellow woodworker online or in person, the odds are that they are going to have certain characteristics in common with me: an appreciation for a quick wit, an insatiable curiosity about our common activity, probably an interest in history, the desire to exchange concepts, techniques, and lore with others of like mind, and usually the desire to remain focused on this beautiful medium we are blessed to work in, leaving politics and religion out of it.

So, I predict that 2009 is going to be the best woodworking year we have ever experienced together!


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*
> 
> Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…
> 
> ...


I appreciate and share your perspective. (And frighteningly some of your experience).


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*
> 
> Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…
> 
> ...


galoot to galoot, yep!!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*
> 
> Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…
> 
> ...


A big Galoot salute right back at you!

I'm learning from my mistakes by not being afraid to take risks.
I'm more focused than ever by making honest decisions.
I'm on track with my business plan; albeit a very flexible and dynamic plan.

Life is good and 2009 is shaping up to be an interesting year for me.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*
> 
> Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…
> 
> ...


Amen, Amen and Amen to that, I know exactly were you are coming from. It is hard sometimes to leave religion out of woodworking when we often say to ourselves, "please god let this glue together with no problems" ;-)
I too hope for a great 2009 for LJ's. Love your post's.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Politics, Religion, and Woodworking*
> 
> Now that Obama has been inaugurated, I figure it's safe to say that we might have a new president. I've perceived that he's rather controversial despite the fact that I've tried really hard to ignore current events these last few months. I think I'm to where I care a lot more about a thin, wispy shaving coming off of a well-tuned vintage Stanley plane than what people are predicting about the future of our country. My country, dagnabit, sweet land of liberty! So far, I still have the liberty to behave that way, too, and to use my energy blogging, podcasting, writing, woodworking, EMT'ing and firefighting, all while being a father to my children. So that's the politics end of things. And then there is the religious…
> 
> ...


Here's to lots of great woodwork in '09!


----------

